# Gerstner & Sons antique tool chest



## MinConst (Jan 24, 2008)

I have an auction going on for a Vintage 50s H Gerstner & Sons antique tool chest Oak. Don't know if it's anything you guys might be interested in but figured what the heck you might know someone who is. Started tonight ends in a week.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250209633420&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=015


----------



## Hack (Jan 29, 2008)

I have that exact same toolbox in quarter sawn oak.  Beautiful boxes.  Don't know why you're selling it, but good luck!

Mine came without a key.  I called Gerstner with the number on the lock and they sent me a new key for $5.  They were also able to give me more information about the box, including who built it, the type of wood, etc.


----------



## ToolGuy (Jan 30, 2008)

That's a nice chest, MinConst. Not really practical for my needs, but I still appreciate the craftsmanship that goes into wooden tool chests. As of this writing you're up to 12 bids and $260. But of course, you'll get more than that before the auciton ends. Good luck with it.


----------



## MinConst (Feb 2, 2008)

Well the auction ended and a day later I got an email from ebay. They canceled the auction due to one of the bidders accounts being used by someone else. To protect his and my accounts they had to cancel it. So I re listed it tonight.



  Anyone interested please visit the auction.



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250212346528&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123


----------



## ToolGuy (Feb 2, 2008)

I saw your post at woodworkingtalk.com. Bummer! What was the final bid?

Acutally, it may go a little higher this time, since you wetted a few appetites.


----------



## MinConst (Feb 2, 2008)

ToolGuy
  The final bid wad $470.00 I think the final bidders account was the one with the problem. Next lower bid was 460.00

  It was fun watching and now I get to watch again. I hope the outcome is close. I had the $$ spent on some tools.


----------



## ToolGuy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hopefull it will bring even more.


----------

